# BC travel summer 2021 -Covid-19 concerns



## nomadio (Jan 28, 2021)

Received a call from II today advising that an pending request came through. August 2021 week at the Delta Grand Okanogan in Kelowna. The rep told me that they are allowing cancellations due to Covid. I would receive a 1 year extension upon cancellation. My concern is what if non-essential travel to BC is still technically allowed, but not advised in August? This is the same situation that exists currently as the BC gov't is basically telling people not to come unless it's for essential reasons. I do not want to try to cancel and have II tell me that I cannot cancel because I am still technically allowed to go to BC. We live in Alberta.

Unit is on hold for 24 hours.  What would you do? Thank you.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 28, 2021)

nomadio said:


> Received a call from II today advising that an pending request came through. August 2021 week at the Delta Grand Okanogan in Kelowna. The rep told me that they are allowing cancellations due to Covid. I would receive a 1 year extension upon cancellation. My concern is what if non-essential travel to BC is still technically allowed, but not advised in August? This is the same situation that exists currently as the BC gov't is basically telling people not to come unless it's for essential reasons. I do not want to try to cancel and have II tell me that I cannot cancel because I am still technically allowed to go to BC. We live in Alberta.
> 
> Unit is on hold for 24 hours.  What would you do? Thank you.



That's a nice trade, congratulations! I live in AB and would be willing to drive to Kelowna under the current level of restrictions for a week this summer. YMMV, obviously.


----------



## clipper (Jan 28, 2021)

We had an exchange for the Delta Okanagan Resort for March 2021 to watch the Brier in Prospera Place in Kelowna.  The event was cancelled in December or moved to Calgary, not sure of the current plans.  We cancelled our Delta Okanagan reservations as a result.  We also had reservations at the Worldmark Victoria last December at about the same time that additional COVID restrictions in BC were put in place.  We cancelled that too.

We now have 3 cancelled II reservations due to COVID.  For each of them, we received a replacement week good for one year.  We can only book 1 month ahead or 2 months ahead, depending on how far ahead we cancelled.   We can't do an ongoing search with the replacement week so I check II every few days.  Have not been able to find anything that we can travel to so we will let them expire if restrictions aren't lifted by then.  It's an extra $209 even if we find something acceptable. 

I did not have any problems getting the replacement week for each case.  We cancelled a week at Worldmark Port Townsend in March 2020 one day before the reservation started.  I told them we were cancelling due to COVID concerns because positive cases were found in Washington.  We were happy that II offered us the replacement week.  We will let the week expire if the BC COVID situation/restrictions/recommendations do not change.

We live in Burnaby, BC.   I have an autoimmune disease in remission and this obviously affects our travel decisions.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 28, 2021)

I would take it. We own an August week every other year and went last year. If I felt the mood was against Alberta vehicles I would just keep it in their garage and walk most everywhere.  Or even fly in to Kelowna and shuttle down so you don't have to worry about your vehicle.

 That I'm sure is a tough to get reservation. We actually loved it last summer. We had never used the pool before, too busy and too many kids and lots of people drinking there all day monopolizing the chairs.  Not our scene. We had to book pool time, chairs were spaced out, and it was a 2 hour block and then the next group came in. We went every day. No chair hogs! It was awesome.

We have a replacement week at Sun Peaks in March. We plan to drive and stay only at the hill. As with everything else all subject to cancellation. My husband said Sun Peaks is allowing cancellation of ski tickets with full refunds no questions asked.

Just so you know other than a few timeshare stays in the summer and one over NYE we have gone no where and seen no one. Normally friends join us for NY not this year the 2 of us in a 2 bedroom. Numbers although higher now are still reasonable in Canada and you sound very careful like we are.


----------



## echino (Jan 28, 2021)

If it's a 2br in the beginning of August and if you decide to release it let me know. I'll try to grab it.


----------



## VanX (Jan 28, 2021)

If dates at Kelowna Delta Grand cover August 20 -25 and you don’t take it please let me know.  Wife’s birthday that week and we love to go each year.  I should say I can’t book in II (RCI only) so I would pay you to book + of course and cover the cost of guest certificate etc.


----------



## nomadio (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks to all for your input.  Booked!


----------

